# Earned Value Project Management



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
تعتبر ادارة المشاريع بطريقة القيمة المكتسبة طريقة فى غاية الاهمية ولكن للاسف يتم تطبيقها فى بلادنا العربية مع كثير من العيوب والمعوقات التى تفقدها اهميتها ، ادعو الاخوة الاعزاء ممن يمارسون Evm ان يبدأوا حوارا نتبادل فيه الخبرات عن هذا الموضوع
وشكرا


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (13 يونيو 2007)

أخى العزيز عبد القادر حجاج 
السلام عليكم 
أقترح قبل مناقشة أستخدام طريقة EVM أن نقوم بشرح بسيط لها مع دعم ذلك ببعض المراجع التى قد 
تتوفلر عند الزملاء وكذلك يستحسن لو أن هناك زميل يقوم بالفعل بتنفيذ ذلك أثناء عمل البرامج الزمنية وعمل 
UPDATE لها أن يفيدنا بمثال واقعى كيف يمكن تنفيذ ذلك لأنة على حد علمى أن EMV تضاف بطريقة يدوية
للبريمافيرا بعد عمل UPDATE حتى يتم عمل المقارنة المطلوبة بين المنفذ والمخطط لة 
وفقك اللة فهذا موضوع أكثر من رائع وأنا أول المشاركين وسأقوم فى أقرب وقت بطرح كتاب ممتاز فى هذا 
الموضوع وأرجو منك الأستمرار فى المناقشات وعدم اليأس وأحب أن نتبادل المعلومات 
(التواصل عن طريق الملتقى، يدعم توسيع نطاق الفائدة)​ والسلام عليكم 
محمود حازم عياد


----------



## Amin Sorour (13 يونيو 2007)

المهندس عبد القادر و المهندس محمود
احب ان اشارك بالرائ في هذا الموضوع الشيق جدا وانا مهتم جدا بهذا الموضوع وبحاول اعمل شهاده فيه في (AACE).
بالنسبه لموضوع القيم المكتسبه هو اهم اداه للتحكم في المشروع ويمكنك من السيطره الكامله علي كل من التكلفه و الوقت انا شخصيا بعمل القيمه المكتسبه علي مرحلتين المرحله التفصليه وهي خاصه بالانشطه و المرحله الثانيه وهي خاصه ب Wbs جزء علي البرايمافيرا و جزء علي الاكسل.
اولا يتم تحميل ال (boq) علي البرنامج الزمني ويتم تحميل التكلفه المخططه (budget) ايضا في مرحله التخطيط وعند الموافقه مع باقي الاطراف علي البرنامج الزمني ويصبح (clause 14 Pow) يتم عمل ال(update) الشهري ويتم حساب (bcwp) عن طريق نسبه الانجاز مضروبه في (bcws) ويتم وضع التكلفه الحقيقه لكل نشاط ويتم رسم العلاقه بين التكلفه المخططه و التكلفه الفعليه والقيمه المكتسبه و يتم استناج الموشات التاليه من المعادلات:
SV & CPI & SPI &Cv
ارفق ايضا كتاب في غايه الاهميه عن موضوع القيم المكتسبه .
ارجو ايضا الدخول علي موقع AACE وهو معهد مختص بالتكلفه يشبه معهد اداره المشروعات الامريكي وبيعطي شهادات مختصه بالتكلفه و القيم المكتسبه.
http://www.aacei.org/​


----------



## ابوصـــــالح (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع شيق للنقاش، ادعم الموضوع بالملف المرفق وهو عبارة ورقة عمل بعنوان "متابعة أداء المشاريع من خلال تحليل القيم المكتسبة بإستخدام برامج الحاسب الالي" وقد قدمها الدكتور مهندس محمد حسن شعبان، استاذ إدارة المشاريع في معهد الادارة العامه، بالمملكة العربية السعودية 2007، وقدمت الورقة العلمية في المؤتمر الاول لادارة المشاريع والذي كان بعنوان الاتجهات المستقبلية في ادارة المشاريع، بالرياض


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء محمود حازم وامين سرور
انا فى غاية الامتنان لحماسكم واشكر الاخ امين على تحفته الرائعة والذى اود ان اضيفه هنا اننى اثناء عمل تحكم فى المشاريع باستخدام طريقة القيمة المكتسبة يقابلنى مجموعة من المشاكل
1- النقص الشديد فى مهندسى التكاليف بالمشروعات المختلفة مما يؤدى الى اما عدم اعداد خطة تكاليف لبعض المشروعات من الاساس وهذه المشروعات يتم حساب القيمة المكتسبة لها بضرب نسبة التقدم الفعلية للمشروع ككل فى ال Total Budget للحصول على القيمة المكتسبة للمشروع BCWP وهى غالبا ما تكون نتيجة زائفة لانك قد تجد فى كثير من الاحيان نشاط ما "كبند اعمال مقاولى الباطن مثلا"نسبة تقدمه اعلى من نسبة تقدم المشروع الكلية وبالتالى يحدث ظلم لهذا النشاط فى تقرير الاداء لان التكلفة الفعلية للنشاط غالبا ما تكون اعلى من القيمة المكتسبة المحسوبة .
2- عند تطبيق نظام القيمة المكتسبة غالبا ما يقوم المحاسبين بتوفير معلومات عن التكاليف الفعلية تجعل المشروعات دائما تحقق المستهدف وتجعل ال CPI اعلى من الواحد الصحيح دون ان يكون لمهندس التكاليف المتابع للمشروع من الخارج اى سلطة للاطلاع على المستندات المؤيدة لهذه البيانات مما يستدعى ان يمنح لمهندس التكاليف بعض صلاحيات المراجع الداخلى وتمكينه من الاطلاع على اى مستند يدعم تقريره وهذا ما يعتقد الماليون انه سوف يسبب لهم مشكلات.
3-عند التنبؤ ببيانات المشروع المستقبلية مثل EBAC او EDAC او RBC وغيرها يتم التعامل مع الموضوع كما لو كانLUMP SUM مما يعطى نتائج مضللة فيجب ان تحسب هذه المعايير لكل نشاط على حده باستخدام CPI الخاص بالنشاط. كما يستدعى الامر عمل تحليل للمخاطر عند التنبؤ بهذه المعيير لوضع احتمالات للحيود عنها حتى تمكن صانع القرار من التنبؤ الحقيقى بمستقبل المشروع

هذه بعض المشكلات التى تواجهنى مع الموضوع وهناك المزيد سوف يفتح وتتواتر المعلومات مع مشاركاتكم

عبدالقادر


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (13 يونيو 2007)

متشكر جدا يا اخ ابوصالح على الورقة البحثية القيمة


----------



## sslootah (13 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا على المعاومات الجميلة دي و ربنا يوفق الجميع :14:


----------



## albiladi (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للجميع مادة علمية قيمة بارك الله في جهودكم


----------



## Amin Sorour (14 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للاخ ابو صالح علي الورقه القيمه جدا وجزاه الله خيرا.


----------



## Amin Sorour (14 يونيو 2007)

الاخوه الاعزاء:
احب ان اشارك ايضا بهذا الملف وهو عباره عن فورم للقيم المكتسبه انا بستعمله في عملي .


----------



## الزعيم2000 (14 يونيو 2007)

وفق الله امختصين فى هذا المجال 
ونرجو أن نتعلمه ونطبقه عمليا


----------



## A2Z (14 يونيو 2007)

ماشاء الله تبارك الله 
بوركت الاسماء وبورك الجهد 
محبكم في الله


----------



## محمود حازم عياد (14 يونيو 2007)

اليكم كتاب جميل متنوع فى ال MANAGEMENT يغطى بعض الواضيع منها EV قد أكون حصلت علية من مساهمة 
الأخ محب للة ورسولة من مشاركتة بطرح خمسون كتابا" فى أدارة المشروعات التى أرجو أن يعاد طرحها مرة 
أخرى وتثبيتها لتكون فى متناول الجميع حيث أن معظم روابط هذة الكتب قد أنتهى
مع تمنيات بالتوفيق واليكم الرابط 

http://www.4shared.com/file/1791199...book_of_Project_Management_-_P1CDinsmore.html


----------



## Amin Sorour (17 يونيو 2007)

محمود حازم عياد قال:


> اليكم كتاب جميل متنوع فى ال MANAGEMENT يغطى بعض الواضيع منها EV قد أكون حصلت علية من مساهمة
> الأخ محب للة ورسولة من مشاركتة بطرح خمسون كتابا" فى أدارة المشروعات التى أرجو أن يعاد طرحها مرة
> أخرى وتثبيتها لتكون فى متناول الجميع حيث أن معظم روابط هذة الكتب قد أنتهى
> مع تمنيات بالتوفيق واليكم الرابط
> ...


شكرا للمهندس محمود حازم وانا ايضا اجدد طلب مساهمة 
الأخ محب للة ورسولة من مشاركتة بطرح خمسون كتابا" فى أدارة المشروع وتثبيتها لانها قيمه جدا . وجزا الله الجميع الخير.


----------



## الجنزوري محمد (18 يونيو 2007)

أريد ان أشارك بهذا لعله يضيف القليل من المعرفة..
أرجو أضافة مشاركات من لهم الخبرة العملية وما هي القرارات التي اتخذها بعد معرفة حيود تكاليف المشروع عن الطبيعي


----------



## Amin Sorour (19 يونيو 2007)

الجنزوري محمد قال:


> أريد ان أشارك بهذا لعله يضيف القليل من المعرفة..
> أرجو أضافة مشاركات من لهم الخبرة العملية وما هي القرارات التي اتخذها بعد معرفة حيود تكاليف المشروع عن الطبيعي



جزاك الله خيرا يا هندسه.


----------



## engmohamad (23 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لجمبع الاخوة مضيفى المادة العلمية والملفات المرفقة المفيدة جدا
:77:


----------



## yacoub1000 (25 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير على هذه المعلومات القيمة والمفيده


----------



## نعيم ابو كرم (27 يونيو 2007)

الشكر للجميع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## sam_fx (30 يونيو 2007)

الأخ الكريم عبد القادر حجاج

انا من المهتمين جدا بكل المواضيع المتعلقة ب planning وبصراحة احاول الاستفادة يومياً من هذا المنتدى الرائع آملا أن يأتي اليوم الذي استطيع فيه الافادة مثلكم ولدي طلب من سيادتك وأرجو أن تلبيه لي مع جزيل الشكر وهو سرد تعاريف لكل المصطلحات التي اوردتها في تعليقك هنا وهي :
BCWP 
CPI 
EBAC 
EDAC 
RBC 

وهل هناك أي رومز اخرى مستخدمة يمكن أن تشرحها لنا 

وجزاك الله خيرا 

سامي


----------



## engmohamad (26 يوليو 2007)

للأخوة المساهمين جميعا بالمادة العلمية مشكورين


----------



## saidjibril (9 أغسطس 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## arch_hleem (14 أغسطس 2007)

الموضوع مهم جدا .... عندي فكرة باعداد البحث التكميلي لماجستير في ادارة التشييد في ه\ا الموضوع بالتحديد


----------



## shartooh (19 أغسطس 2007)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرا للجميع ووفقكم الله 
امين امين امين


----------



## E.Mohamed Hendy (24 مايو 2008)

thx alot for all
best wishes


----------



## dingonile (10 سبتمبر 2009)

ابوصـــــالح قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> موضوع شيق للنقاش، ادعم الموضوع بالملف المرفق وهو عبارة ورقة عمل بعنوان "متابعة أداء المشاريع من خلال تحليل القيم المكتسبة بإستخدام برامج الحاسب الالي" وقد قدمها الدكتور مهندس محمد حسن شعبان، استاذ إدارة المشاريع في معهد الادارة العامه، بالمملكة العربية السعودية 2007، وقدمت الورقة العلمية في المؤتمر الاول لادارة المشاريع والذي كان بعنوان الاتجهات المستقبلية في ادارة المشاريع، بالرياض



السلام عليكم أخ أبو صالح

هل من الممكن إرسال هذا الملف على بريدي الإلكتروني

و شكراً على هذا الموضوع الشيق


----------



## عمروكامل (10 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم وجعله صدقة جارية بعلم ينتفع به


----------



## المهندس رشدي1 (11 فبراير 2010)

يبدو أن رابط الفورشيد في مساهمة الاستاذ محمود عياد قد انتهى.
رابط الملف المرفق المذكور في مشاركة الاستاذ أبو صالح لا يظهر.
نأمل إعادة رفع الروابط.

وجزى الله كل من ساهم في نشر العلم كل خير.


----------



## walaa22222 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

ممكن اعرف ايه هى الاجراءات التصحيحية فى حالة انحراف التكلفة للمشروع ؟؟


----------

